# Pipe Bomb at Metra Station-Nobody Hurt



## Windy City LSA (Sep 1, 2006)

What is with people???? :angry:

http://www.nbc5.com/news/9775618/detail.html


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 1, 2006)

I really dislike one word replies, but this is SAD.


----------

